# getting it out there!!



## frugalmcdougal (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi guys

after an initial busy period when I set up my site everything seems to have gone quiet lately. Can anyone give me some tips or trade secrets about getting the website out there so to speak, without having to spend crate loads of cash on advertising or marketing.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd still look at the stuff we've already recommended to you. Frames are not good for search egines, and you're using an insane number of them. The splash screen is unneeded.


----------



## DickTees.net (Apr 5, 2005)

I see inclines and declines in business every month. Mid month always seems to be busier. We have only been at this for a few months now but I can say based on sales records from the short time we have been in business that the end/first of the month is always slack. I am speculating that this is due to people paying bills. By the second week in the month it tends to be picking up a bit and by mid month we are hitting the highest sales period. Does anyone else see this trend in their sales?


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

Until you get a steady stream of search engine traffic that generates you a regular income try PPC advertising like Google Adwords. You don't have to spend crate loads of cash there to get targetted traffic. But read up on it before hand, I'm sooo glad I did, as you can waste shed loads of money if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## frugalmcdougal (Apr 22, 2005)

cheers
will check out adwords, thanks for the tip.


----------



## frugalmcdougal (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Adam
I am poised to activate my ADWORDS account but am unsure whether to take the plunge and I have a number of questions for you regarding it

- are you tied in for a minimum period and are there any hidden costs that they drop on you
- how much did you spend, where did you advertise, just Uk? and what was your clicks to sale ratio
- how many keywordsa re you allowed

and other tips you have

cheers


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

I'll pm you.


----------



## kingkwong (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Adam. Could you also PM me that info as well? Thanks!

Doug


----------

